
Silicon Valley's Hyper-Partisan Future - weston
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/07/the-tech-industry-declares-a-political-emergency/491417/?single_page=true
======
beat
The link through to yesterday's Open Letter from tech leaders opposing Trump
is actually the most interesting part.

